# Movie How-To Question



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I know there is an answer for this somewhere, but someone here might have the quick answer.  How do I go about getting .mp4 movies from my computer to the Fire so that they will show up on the Fire for me to play?  (KFire HD)

ETA:  Nevermind!  I figured it out. Yay!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

MsScarlett, maybe you could let us know how you did it, in case there are others with the same problem. It will save them having to start a new thread with the same question.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Sure! I was putting them in the wrong folder.

I just used the program DVD Catalyst 4 to convert my movie to a Kindle-friendly version (mp4). The program is super easy to use, very self-explanatory. Then, I just plugged in my Fire and copied the movie directly from my computer to the "Movie" folder on the fire. Then, you use the "Personal Videos" app on the Fire, and there are the movies!

I admit I never tinkered much with putting my own movies on the first Fire, mostly because of the memory size, plus I just I never bothered to get around to trying. However, since I have discovered how easy it is, I am having fun loading some of my favorites on my Fire to carry around. Now I can carry around my favorite books _and_ my favorite movies.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

MsScarlett - THANK YOU!!! I've been wondering how to get my movies to play. Didn't know about the Personal Videos app. Woohoo!! This just keeps getting better and better!! Now to find a good music player so I can play my CD collection. Any suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't you just rip them and use the built-in player?

Also, found this link about all kinds of media:

http://blog.doremisoft.net/knowledge/transfer-and-copy-videophotomusic-to-kindle-fire-hd.html

Betsy


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

AVC (any video converter) will allow you to do this as well


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy - yes, you can. (I'm just so excited that I haven't taken time to (completely) read the Ultimate Kindle Fire HD Guidebook    )


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Just figured out (thanks to the I Love My Kindle blog!) that the Juice for Roku app will let me play those movies from the Fire on my TV via my Roku.  VERY cool!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm excited to know I'll be able to play the movies I already own. I need to start converting them to mp4 format.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

